# Sensei Enoeda passed away !



## Trolle68 (Apr 6, 2003)

It is with great sadness that I learn of the death of Sensei Enoeda who passed away a week ago.
I wish to express my sincerest condolences to Sensei Enoeda's family, friends and students, all of whom will miss him. Karate has lost a great exponent of the art, and a great ambassador.


----------



## kenmpoka (Apr 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Trolle68 _
> *It is with great sadness that I learn of the death of Sensei Enoeda who passed away a week ago.
> I wish to express my sincerest condolences to Sensei Enoeda's family, friends and students, all of whom will miss him. Karate has lost a great exponent of the art, and a great ambassador.
> 
> ...


Indeed a great man and a great loss to the Karate world.
Keinosuke Enoeda was one the first generation graduate of The JKA instructor training progam and was known to have one the strongest punch in Karate.

My condolences to his family, friends and students.

:asian:


----------



## fissure (Apr 9, 2003)

I remember the first time I attended a seminar with Master Enoeda at Crystal Palace in England, around 1981 or so. To say that he inspired me would be an understatement! I have never felt the same sense of presence with any other Master ( in fact, or in name only) as I did before him.


----------



## Shinzu (May 2, 2003)

i do not know the sensei you speak of, but my condolences.  any loss of a great martial artist is a great loss to martial arts.


----------

